# 2014 Detail Fest - LIVE BROADCAST!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

***Exciting News!***

For everyone that cannot attend the 9th Annual Detail Fest in person... here's the next best thing... LIVE BROADCAST!

Click on the graphic below...



Or this link...

2014 Detail Fest LIVE Broadcast

*No commercials, just pure detailing excitement!*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

What is Detail Fest?






:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike Phillips said:


> ***Exciting News!***
> 
> For everyone that cannot attend the 9th Annual Detail Fest in person... here's the next best thing... LIVE BROADCAST!
> 
> ...


I can hear pj from here anyway, live broadcast or not


----------

